# 150% More Snow for the North East



## PerfiCut L&L (Oct 18, 2005)

Would be nice if they were right.

http://recp.rm05.net/servlet/MailView?ms=NDcwOTMzS0&r=OTg5MjgxMjc3S0&j=NzU3NDM3NTAS1&mt=1


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I don't think my math is wrong but 150% of 0=0?


----------



## sawbones25 (Nov 12, 2005)

I was gonna say that... 

But I'm right in the middle of that dark band. I have a feeling I'm being teased though.

Guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

PerfiCut L&L;351085 said:


> Would be nice if they were right.
> 
> http://recp.rm05.net/servlet/MailView?ms=NDcwOTMzS0&r=OTg5MjgxMjc3S0&j=NzU3NDM3NTAS1&mt=1


Are you using there Service and how much is it.....

Dutchman


----------



## Dougman (Oct 14, 2006)

PerfiCut L&L;351085 said:


> Would be nice if they were right.
> http://recp.rm05.net/servlet/MailView?ms=NDcwOTMzS0&r=OTg5MjgxMjc3S0&j=NzU3NDM3NTAS1&mt=1


But then, what about this:

http://www.boston.com/news/weather/articles/2007/01/11/el_nino_should_last_through_march_us_weather_svc?mode=PF

When will they make up their minds??? 

Dougman


----------

